# Tacktick Race Compass



## chris1514 (Apr 28, 2002)

Has anyone tried the Tactic Micro Race Compass? I'm afraid that it's too small to read if it's mounted on the mast of my Cal 28. Any opinions?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I've used them, but don't own one.... IIRC, it also has a bulkhead mount available. I am planning on upgrading to TackTick's regular instruments at some point in the future.


----------



## Frenzy (Jun 27, 2001)

Take a look at sailing-instruments.com they have 3 great compasses with large displays

Frenzy


----------



## crwber (Dec 3, 2006)

*tacktick*

hi

i used a micro compass for the first time last year but mounted it on my bulkhead as not enough space on the mast...this worked ok.

have since bought the race master system from tacktick that is excellent. if budget is an issue, have a look for last years model of the racemaster compass.....it can be found online for about $400 now it has been superceded. it is an excellent piece of kit.


----------

